# Coldplay - "Strawberry Swing"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think this song is absolutely beautiful, it moves me quite deeply. Awesome melody, great guitar riff and drum part. When Martin sings "It's such a perfect day" it just floors me.

Take a listen:






They have a few songs I really love.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate everything ColdPlay


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I hate everything ColdPlay


That's ok, nothing is for everyone! They aren't very experimental or groundbreaking, but they can be very beautiful and touching if you like that kind of thing. They have like four songs I really am into!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I hate everything ColdPlay


I wasn't expecting this thread to go great, but I took a chance, you guys have been kind to me, ! BUT, they aren't a guilty pleasure either, I don't beleive in feeling guilty about what you enjoy.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's ok, nothing is for everyone! They aren't very experimental or groundbreaking, but they can be very beautiful and touching if you like that kind of thing. They have like four songs I really am into!


I enjoy them a great deal. No, they are not ground breaking or very experimental (not that that makes you great necessarily), but what they do have is an other-worldly feel to them. Almost ethereal but not delicate. They create a mood that I find very relaxing and weightless. I think Strawberry Swing is one of their underrated songs.

Yes, I can say I'm a fan of their music as well, even if they did blatantly rip Joe Satriani off.

V


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you for bringing me beautiful memories of this song. I really like coldplay and I love a couple of their albums, curiously their most commercial and recent ones. This song was also covered by Frank Ocean.






I would be happier if I wasn't so drawn in with Mahler. Sorry!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Granate said:


> Thank you for bringing me beautiful memories of this song. I really like coldplay and I love a couple of their albums, curiously their most commercial and recent ones. This song was also covered by Frank Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't enjoy what Ocean did with this song. He took what I find to be a very beautiful song and took all the natural soul out of it and left it empty to my ears. I think a lot of it has to do with the autotune on the vocals, and his voice in general just doesn't suit this song IMO.

My favorite part is when they sample Chris Martin's vocals, ha!

Thanks for sharing that though.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

What about the song that Coldplay pinched from Satch, personally I like Learn to Fly over Coldplays uncreditted version


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok, so A Rush of Blood to the Head and X&Y are my favorite albums by them. They have scattered songs from other albums which I really enjoy as well, but these are the only two I love from start to finish!


----------

